# Battery Problems



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey everyone,
Should I not keep my power cord plugged in 24/7 when trailer is not in use. I was told that is probably ruined my battery. I did check it and it was dry. If you can't leave it plugged in 24/7, then what is the rule of thumb? Thanks for any advice you might share. HAPPY CAMPING...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I imagine you can leave it plugged in if you want, just disconnect your battery, or at least check it more periodically. I usually leave mine plugged in at the house for the summer, with the frigde on, so that it is always cold. I check the battery on a somewhat regular basis also.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can leave it plugged in 24/7 but if the charge rate is over 14 volts you will cook it dry in no time. Check the water level every 2 weeks until you have a really good feel for the evaporation rate.

You can also install a battery disconnect switch and just connect the batteries 1 day a week and leave it disconnected the other 6. The converter will provide all the DC volts you need to run the lights when the battery is disconnected.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I leave mine plugged in 24/7 and have to check the water like others have said. Seems like it will take about 3 weeks before the levels will drop noticibly.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm no expert, but if you're talking about the winter months when you are not going to be using the trailer at all (i.e. several months at a time) I have always removed the battery, and then about once amonth throw a battery charger on it just to maintain the charge.

Especially if you're in an area with extreme cold (weather this year, that could be almost anywhere in the U.S.







)

Just a thought.

Ron


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Since our camper is in storage from November to May, the battery sits in our cool basement for those 6 months. I check the water level every 60 days or so.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My 6 volts will cook down pretty quick. I charge them, and remove AC power. In winter, they are in the garage, and I charge them as needed to keep from freezing. I will add a battery disconnect in the Spring.


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for all of your help. I will try some of your suggestions.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

At the suggestion of others here at Outbacker.com and because I needed one, I got a Battery Tender battery charger for storing my battery over the winter and have been very happy with it. Evaporation seems to be minimal but I check it every month to make sure.

BBB


----------

